# Bella Barista Green Beans



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

BB have now available their December Bulk Buy of green beans a selection of 16 kilos at £88 making it their cheapest price for years.

A lot are the same varieties as previously but new stock because I know they sold out last time. I buy these for basic use and suppliment the varieties from around the net .

As I've said before I have no connection with BB other than as a customer.

I know from experience these beans will sell out very quickly. If you don't want as many as 16 kgs they also offer 8 kgs at around £49.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of ordering these, would prefer to half the amount with someone though, just seeing if a friend is interested.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I buy them each time they come out. Or should I say I used to until I realised I have a stock of 60 kg! I bought the last offer as there were one or two new offerings but will pass on this one. It is excellent value for money. I think both Ronsil and I know the story behind this bulk buy. It goes back a couple of years and for a commercial vendor to be offering this is truly staggering. Shoot me down, but I am not aware if anyone else doing anything like it!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Just tried to buy the 8kg lot but payment didn't go through twice, hope it's sorted soon!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Possibly closed over holiday - Suggest give Claudette a ring


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I ordered a popcorn maker from a local eBay kind-of-store and now I want to order some green beans. Can you recommend me some of Bella Barista's green beans?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You'd be very safe with their current Costa Rica or the El Salvador for trials in a popper.

However I am not sure they pack anything smaller than 1 kg. James Gourmet do 250 grams packs of v.g greens.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ronsil, do you blend using the BB beans? I'm going to try a blend using the 8kg I got but lacking inspiration!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes I do but I normally start a blend with Monsooned Malabar & then use BB Beans to achieve the variety of flavours.

A good MM gets evermore difficult to find. The best around at the moment is Rave ( if you can get through the hazard of negotiating their website) & whilst you are there the Peru Femenino Cecanor, from the all women farm, is excellent as a SO & a good blender.

The Coffee Bean Shop have MM but the last lot I bought from them were a disaster, really stale & hardly a whole bean in the bag


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

ronsil said:


> A good MM gets evermore difficult to find. The best around at the moment is Rave (if you can get through the hazard of negotiating their website)


 You get Rave MM from Amazon...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

No, I don't risk Amazon for beans.

I do buy direct from Rave Coffee.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

ronsil said:


> A good MM gets evermore difficult to find.


It's been a while since I had any MM, but I remember cupping some Hasbean MM a couple years ago that tasted of nothing but chocolate fudge cake, it was outstanding!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

ronsil said:


> You'd be very safe with their current Costa Rica or the El Salvador for trials in a popper.
> 
> However I am not sure they pack anything smaller than 1 kg. James Gourmet do 250 grams packs of v.g greens.


Yes, I saw that and this is why I was thinking of buying beans from Rave Coffee because they have 500gr packs. Bella Barista have a great price tho. HasBean have a great variety but compared to Rave Coffee and Bella Barista their prices are pretty high.

I checked James Gourmet but I didn't see any greens there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget that CoffeeBeanShop also has a green shop -> Here

They stock Monson Malabar as well.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Pennine Tea and Coffee also sell MM however I've never bought any beans from them so don't know what their general quality is like (the problem with Pennine is that they only do 1kg bags and you must spend >£25 in an order).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

6GBP shipping on 1KG of coffee beans worth 8.50 is just too much. I think I'm gonna stick with Rave Coffee for now.


----------

